# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى آدم >  غسل الجنابة‎

## ابو عوده

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أرجو الاحتفاظ بهذا الموضوع نظرا لأهميته 

-         مسائل هامة في الغسل من الجنابة : 



- صفة الغسل من الجنابة / 

1-    أن تنوي بقلبك رفع الجنابة عنك لحديث : { إنما الأعمال بالنيات وإنما لكل امريء ما نوى } .

2-    اغسل يديك ثلاث مرات .

3-    اغسل الفرج وما حوله .

4-    توضأ وضوءك للصلاة .

5-    اغسل رأسك إلى أن تروي أصول الشعر .

6-    صب الماء بعد ذلك على جسمك كله .

7-    من السنة أن تبدأ بالجهة اليمنى من الجسم ثم اليسرى لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم كان يعجبه التيامن في كل شيء .

8-    لا بد من المضمضة والاستنشاق .

9-    لا بد من العناية بالمواضع التي لا يصل الماء إليها بسهولة كالإبطين والسرة وبين الأصابع ونحو ذلك من المواضع .



-          متى يجب الغسل / 

يجب بخروج المني سواء في الاحتلام أو عند الجماع أو عند فعل العادة السرية .

-         من لمس فرجه أو تبول أو أخرج ريحا أثناء الغسل فهل يكمل الغسل أم لا : 

نعم ، يكمل الغسل ، ويتوضأ بعدما ينتهي من الغسل .

-         هل يجزيء غسل الجنابة عن الوضوء للصلاة / 

يجزئه ذلك لقول الله تعالى { وإن كنتم جنبا فاطهروا } ، ولا يجب عليه أن يتوضأ بعد الغسل إلا إذا حصل ناقض من نواقض الوضوء أثناء الغسل أو بعده فحينئذ يجب عليه أن يتوضأ للصلاة .

-         من صلى ثم تبين له أنه كان جنبا فماذا يعمل /

يلزمه الغسل وإعادة الصلاة .

-         من أراد أن يأكل وقد أصابته الجنابة / 

يسن له أن يتوضأ بإجماع العلماء لكن لا يجب عليه الغسل لحديث : أن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم { إذا أراد أن يأكل أو ينام وهو جنب توضأ } رواه الإمام مسلم .

-         من أصابته الجنابة وعجز عن استعمال الماء فماذا يفعل / 

الواجب على من أصابته جنابة وأراد الصلاة أن يغتسل بالماء فإن عجز عن استعمال الماء : 

لكونه غير موجود

أو وجده وكان في استعماله ضرر لمرضه

أو لشدة البرد وليس عنده ما يسخنه به 

فإنه حينئذ يتيمم بالتراب ، وكيفية التيمم بالتراب وضحها الله تعالى بقوله : 

{ فامسحوا بوجوهكم وأيديكم منه } .

ويجوز لمن تيمم في هذه الحالة أن يصلي بأشخاص متوضئين كما ثبت ذلك في سنن أبي داوود ورقم الحديث 334 



-         من لم يجد الماء فعليه قبل التيمم أن يبحث عن الماء بقدر المستطاع فإن عجز فإنه يتيمم. 

-         هل يجوز تأخير الصلاة عن وقتها بحجة عدم وجود الماء أو الخوف من استعماله / 

قال الإمام ابن تيمية - رحمه الله- في مجموع الفتاوى 21/451 : 

( من أصابته جنابة من احتلام أو جماع حلال أو حرام فعليه أن يغتسل ويصلي فإن تعذر عليه الاغتسال لعدم الماء أو لتضرره باستعماله مثل أن يكون مريضا يزيد الاغتسال في مرضه أو يكون الهواء باردا وإن اغتسل خاف أن يمرض بصداع أو زكام أو نزلة فإنه يتيمم ويصلي سواء كان رجلا أو امرأة وليس له أن يؤخر الصلاة عن وقتها ) انتهى كلامه رحمه الله .



-         هل يجوز لمن تيمم أن يصلي بهذا التيمم مدة طويلة إلى أن يجد الماء /

نعم ، ولو طالت المدة فإذا وجد الماء وجب عليه الغسل عن جنابته السابقة ولا يعيد الصلوات الماضية التي صلاها بالتيمم لأنها صحيحة .

-         من اجتمع عليه غسل الجنابة وغسل الجمعة فماذا يعمل / 

يكفيه أن يغتسل لهما غسلا واحدا وينوي الاغتسال للجنابة والجمعة جميعا لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم : { إنما الأعمال بالنيات وإنما لكل امريء ما نوى } رواه البخاري ومسلم.

فإذا نوى غسل الجنابة أجزأه ذلك عن غسل الجمعة إذا كان بعد طلوع الشمس .

وإذا نواهما جميعا أجزأه ذلك ونال الأجر لهما جميعا .

وإذا نوى غسل الجمعة لم يكفه عن  غسل الجنابة لأن غسل الجمعة واجب عن غير حدث وغسل الجنابة واجب عن حدث فلا بد من نية ترفع هذا الحدث .



-         إذا أصاب المني الثوب فماذا نفعل به : 

افعل به كما حدثت عائشة رضي الله عنها : { كنت أفرك المني من ثوب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا كان يابسا وأغسله إذا كان رطبا } .

ولا فرق في ذلك بين مني الرجل والمرأة .

والراجح أن مني الآدمي طاهر ومنه خلق الأنبياء والأولياء وسائر الناس والأصل في الأشياء الطهارة .

وعائشة رضي الله عنها كانت تفرك اليابس من مني النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم وتغسل الرطب منه ولو كان نجسا ما اكتفت بذلك ولوجب غسله حتى لو كان يابسا ولكن لما اكتفت بالفرك علمنا أن المني طاهر . 



-         من خرج منه المني وهو صائم فماذا يعمل / 

إن كان في أثناء النوم وهو ما يسمى بالاحتلام فلا يجب عليه قضاء ولا كفارة لكن يجب عليه الغسل .

وإن خرج بسبب العادة السرية ففيه تفصيل : 

فإن كان الصوم واجبا مثل رمضان :

1-    فإن الصوم يبطل

2-     ويلزم الاستمرار في الصيام

3-     ويجب قضاء ذلك اليوم 

4-    وليس عليه كفارة

5-     لكنه يأثم وحينئذ يجب عليه التوبة والاستغفار .

وإن كان الصوم نافلة مثل الاثنين والخميس فليس فيه قضاء .



-         من جامع زوجته في رمضان فماذا يلزمه / 

1-    يفسد صومه 

2-    يلزمه الاستمرار في الصيام

3-    تجب عليه الكفارة : 

1-    عتق رقبة

2-    فإن لم يجد صام شهرين متتابعين

3-    فإن لم يستطع فإنه يطعم ستين مسكينا .

4-    يجب عليه التوبة والاستغفار من هذا الذنب .



-         إذا تذكر الإنسان أنه احتلم في المنام ولم يشاهد أثر المني أي أنه لم يُنزل المني فهذا لا يجب عليه الغسل .

-         لكن إن وجد أثر المني على ثيابه وجب الغسل على كل حال سواء تذكر الاحتلام أم لم يتذكر .

-         لا يجوز لمن كان عليه جنابة أن يقرأ القرآن تلاوة أو حفظا حتى يغتسل .

-         يجوز لمن كان عليه جنابة أن يذكر الله عز وجل لما أخبرت به عائشة رضي الله عنها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وسلم كان يذكر الله على كل أحيانه .



والله تعالى أعلم .



- تنبيه : 

جمعت الموضوع وكتبته من خلال الاطلاع على موقع الشيخ : محمد صالح المنجد - الإسلام سؤال وجواب - وكذلك موقع : تسجيلات الشبكة الإسلامية .

إن أصبت فمن الله وحده ، وإن أخطأت فمن نفسي والشيطان وأستغفر الله وأتوب إليه

----------


## Ahmad Hassan

الله يقويك .................... شكرا على طرح الموضوع . :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مشكور على الموضوع المهم لأن هناك اناس تجهله  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Bashar qasaimeh

الله يعطيك العافيه

----------

